# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned ground vehicles >  AVATAR, unmanned ground vehicles, RoboteX, Inc., Sunnyvale, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - RoboteX, Inc.

robotex.com/products

----------


## Airicist

Robotex AVATAR II Tactical Robot at HALO Counter-Terrorism Conference 2012

Published on Nov 25, 2012




> Robotex rep demonstrates the Robotex AVATAR II Tactical Robot for DefenseReview.com owner/editor-in-chief David Crane at HALO Counter-Terrorism Summit 2012.

----------

